# Bible Spoof! A Closer Look at Genesis - Humor/Atheism/Christianity



## Damon Spaun (Oct 22, 2010)

*Christmas Sale! Now just $0.99!*

*C*ome and see the absurdities of the Bible flushed out in all their glory in this fictional comedy's chapter-by-chapter retelling of all the stories of Genesis done in satirical fashion!

*F*ollow along with the all-holy God of the universe who graciously abuses and lovingly exploits his creation at every turn as his unwilling assistant, the logical Spirit, does his best to object and stand up for true righteousness. They'll interact with some of your favorite heroes of the faith in such classic events as:

- God Creates Porn!
- It's Hard to Steer an Ark When You're Drunk!
- Amazing Sheep Genetics! (No, Really! You Just Need a Couple of Twigs!)
- Fiery Skies Forecast for Rainbow Parade!
- Faithfulness Exam Time: When the Pressure's on, Will You Light Your Own Child on Fire?

*F*unniest (as with any parody) if you have some familiarity with the original source, but the stories and characters are comical enough for all to laugh, even those without knowledge of the Bible.


*B*ible Spoof! was written by a former hardcore Christian fundamentalist who, after much questioning of his faith, ultimately abandoned it all when humor helped him see the irrationalities of his god and holy book. It was not written to attack personal faith, but if something in it is deemed offensive or appalling, hopefully the same reaction is had upon opening the Bible. While greatly about the laughs, if any reader is deeply in the faith, struggling in the faith, or even just curious, hopefully this book will provoke some independent thought. Readers are encouraged by the author to compare with the Bible, think for themselves, and draw their own conclusions.


 
*Fanfare:*

Random Pastor - _"Holy Mother of God!"_
Satan - _"Excellent."_
Random Churchgoer - _"Finally! A Bible I actually want to read!"_
God - _"How the tables have turned! This book inspired me!"_
Jesus Christ - _"I resurrected just so I could read this book."_

* Stats:*

Number of Chps: 50
Number of Pages: 240
Number of Words: 78395
Price: $6.66 *$0.99!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Damon, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Clever pricing.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Reminds me of God Hates you Hate him back.  I'll have to check this out.  Thanks.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

I wonder if atheists appreciate inaccurate caricatures and straw man depictions mocking their views as little a Christians do. I mean, who is the audience for stuff like this? I don't see Christians writing books that follow a "Hey, look how stupid atheists are!" model. Or, I should hope not.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

RobertK said:


> I wonder if atheists appreciate inaccurate caricatures and straw man depictions mocking their views as little a Christians do. I mean, who is the audience for stuff like this? I don't see Christians writing books that follow a "Hey, look how stupid atheists are!" model. Or, I should hope not.


It does say spoof & humor in the title. As well as parody in the description.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

I suppose if poorly depicting and mocking what other people hold most dearly is funny you're welcome to it. It's tasteless, but have fun.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

RobertK said:


> I suppose if poorly depicting and mocking what other people hold most dearly is funny you're welcome to it. It's tasteless, but have fun.


Agreed.


----------



## Damon Spaun (Oct 22, 2010)

RobertK said:


> I wonder if atheists appreciate inaccurate caricatures and straw man depictions mocking their views as little a Christians do. I mean, who is the audience for stuff like this? I don't see Christians writing books that follow a "Hey, look how stupid atheists are!" model. Or, I should hope not.


@RobertK

This is *NOT* a "Hey, look how stupid Christians are!" book. I realize now that I should have posted the entire description from the back of my book (I've now done so to hopefully clear up this misconception). I was just trying to be brief, but I guess I left out the most important part.

And to expound further on it, I indeed used to be an ultra-devout Christian who "held the Bible most dearly" as you say. It was my life, and I wanted others to be able to experience that life, too. Whenever I evangelized (and I did it constantly), I vigorously stood up for my faith and the Bible. But what I learned through all the discussions on science/philosophy/religion/doctrine/etc was that they never really seemed to do either side any good. I felt that people (myself included) had already made up their minds and were unwilling to give the other side a chance. The only time I ever even *thought* about an opposing viewpoint was when someone used humor on me. So that's why I wrote this book: to get others to laugh and then, hopefully, to think.

As far as "poorly depicting" the Bible, I invite you to sample my book. You may still stick with your original judgment after reading it, but let me tell you how I went about designing this book: I generally worked WITH the text FROM the Bible. Thus, if you don't like something in my spoof book, I invite you to examine the actual Bible and see if I really leapt too far in my interpretation. A quick example: Genesis 3, the famous scene where Adam and Eve eat from the Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil. What's the first thing that happens after they eat from it? They learn that they're naked. ...Huh? Shouldn't they maybe learn that murder is bad and being generous is good? So I created a scene to flush out this point with humor in order to get people to think for a moment that, hey, maybe that is a little weird. I am NOT saying you have to agree with me. Again, I just want people to think for themselves about what's actually in the Bible.

So who's the audience? Yes, I think some atheists will find it funny. I think some casual observers of religion will find it funny, too. But I also think it's a book that a Christian might pick up if they want an interesting opposing viewpoint. However, I'm realistic, so I imagine few, if any, Christians will actually pick this up. But I wrote this for the kind of Christian like I was: one endlessly toiling over the Word to make sure he was living his life right before God. And with all that studying came many questions that would eat me up inside as I struggled with them. And the only thing that ever answered those questions for me was humor.

Anyways, I'm sure that's more than you wanted to know! But I wanted to address your claim.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Damon,

I appreciate your response. I won't clog your thread trying to debate everything you mentioned. Suffice to say that plenty of us are willing, and have not only considered (and still do) opposing views, but have actually changed our minds—as you did.

I'm sorry for any negative experiences you had in the church, if that is in fact the case for you. If your intent is to maintain an open mind, I'd actually encourage you to reconsider the claims of Christianity. From browsing your material, it seems like you've possibly misunderstood much of it. Take care.


----------



## Damon Spaun (Oct 22, 2010)

From now through Christmas, _Bible Spoof! A Closer Look at Genesis_ is on sale for just $0.99!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I had thought about doing something similar once. I got about as far as God taking the seventh day to rest, but then feeling like he'd been so productive all week that he couldn't just sit around and do nothing. As a result he takes five minutes to create football and nachos. Every seventh day after, no trouble resting. The lord enjoy this day of rest so much that he spoke of it to man. "You will fill the building with my people. A man in black and white will administer the rules. Then there will be much singing, prayor, and rejoicing over the struggles and successes of man. Oh and thin bits of bread may be passed at about halftime."

Anyways, it was just one of those ideas I never got around to, so I'll definitely be checking your version out.


----------

